# Ms. Moxie's photo thread



## miss moxie (Dec 30, 2014)

Going to start off with some pictures of my freshly molted Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" juvenile.








And my other Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" who hasn't molted yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 3, 2015)

My Two Xenesthis immanis spiderlings. One's gone dark, and the other one looks to be in pre-molt too. Hoping they start to show adult colors next molt, but if not they still have a striking appearance. Very delicate, and all legs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice pictures moxie! My X immanis sling is about the same exact size and appearance as yours. They are hard to equate with other NW species, I assumed it was in premolt because of the large whitish abdomen.. But no, he/she still readily devours food....

Only time will tell. I wonder if they are getting close to adult coloration? Still, an interesting species. Mine loves moist sub, does yours?


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 3, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> Nice pictures moxie! My X immanis sling is about the same exact size and appearance as yours. They are hard to equate with other NW species, I assumed it was in premolt because of the large whitish abdomen.. But no, he/she still readily devours food....
> 
> Only time will tell. I wonder if they are getting close to adult coloration? Still, an interesting species. Mine loves moist sub, does yours?


Yes, I keep both of mine on 3 inches of moist coir and they don't seem to have any aversions to it. Such as climbing the walls to avoid touching it. I'm keeping them the way I keep my Pamphos.

I'm assuming my second is in pre-molt because of how shiny the bum is, but I could be wrong. We'll see soon enough I suppose.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 6, 2015)

Some pics of my Brachypelma emilia. Unsexed for now, suspect female.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 6, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Some pics of my Brachypelma emilia. Unsexed for now, suspect female.


Have you checked it's vent?


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 7, 2015)

I cannot make heads or tails of vent-sexing. I'm good with molts as long as they're 2.5"+, I can figure out male from female that way. But vent-sexing... I look at the male vs. female pics and squint for a few minutes before I give up. S/he is a very shy bug, I usually never get him/her up on the walls and if s/he is- it's in the corner. I did manage to get a picture today but I don't know how clear it is. There's dirt on the side of the enclosure that might mess it up. Also, picking him/her up and flipping him/her over would be a 'suicide' mission. S/he is the flick-iest tarantula I've ever encountered. S/he's even got my Pampho slings beat. I'd just end up with an itchy, blistered palm for my efforts.




Here is the picture I got. I tried to sharpen it a little in photoshop to make the details stand out a bit more. It looks like rubbish to me, but then again I already admitted I've no idea what I'm looking for.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 7, 2015)

Very blurry, but I'd say female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 22, 2015)

Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran", my second sling molted sometime during the night.













One of my Xenesthis immanis slings molted the other day, and it looks like it had a bit of a rough time. Damage to three of the legs. Worried for next molt, but it is moving around it's enclosure just fine.

It gained some of those red bum-hairs (yes that is the technical term, I googled it) and you can sort of make out the 'horn' pattern on the carapace. It's lighter in color than the rest of the carapace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jan 22, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> View attachment 133335
> 
> View attachment 133336
> 
> ...




Nice  Brachypelma emilia I'm jealous all mine are still 1/2 Inch and no color.it's hard to get a more much better looking than emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 22, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> Nice  Brachypelma emilia I'm jealous all mine are still 1/2 Inch and no color.it's hard to get a more much better looking than emilia


Thanks! I'd really like to breed her if she does indeed molt out to be female. I think she is close to being mature, if she isn't already.

Beautiful species, love the patterns.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 23, 2015)

Here are a few pictures of my Grammostola iheringi sling eating a cricket. I highly recommend getting one of these tarantulas if you don't already. Heck, get five!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 27, 2015)

The iheringi is the only Grammy I'd like to add at some point to my collection. Nice specimen there.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> The iheringi is the only Grammy I'd like to add at some point to my collection. Nice specimen there.


Thanks! I know your dislike of hair-kicking, and I have to say that I've never once witnessed mine kick. Not even during it's recent rehouse.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 28, 2015)

Very cool thread I love the specimens as well as the photos!!


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 30, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Thanks! I know your dislike of hair-kicking, and I have to say that I've never once witnessed mine kick. Not even during it's recent rehouse.


Oh, dislike...well: I'm not fond of it when it happens. But truth be told: The only ones that do it are my B. auratum, B. boehmei and rarely (she rather bites ) my A. geniculata. The latter is actually retreating to her burrow on disturbance the last couple weeks. I sense impending premolt...


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 5, 2015)

*Grammostola pulchripes*

























































A bunch of pictures I have saved of my G. pulchripes, sorted largest to smallest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

Gorgeous Ts.. especially the B. Emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 18, 2015)

My second X. immanis molted the other day, and much more successfully than the first one. This looks like a completely clean molt, no extra exo on the legs at all. As soon as I added more water to the sphagnum, s/he came over for a drink. That's when I accidentally got a drop on the spider-- not that it seemed to mind at all. Didn't even flinch, just kept drinking. Molting is awful thirsty business.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 19, 2015)

*Avicularia versicolor -- pre-molt and post-molt*

The food is there because I wasn't aware they were about to burst.



























---------- Post added 02-19-2015 at 08:38 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 21, 2015)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata female in pre-molt*






















Expecting her to pop any day now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 25, 2015)

*She popped!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 1, 2015)

Here she is, hardened up. What a gorgeous girl!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gorgeous genic.. she's absolutely beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 1, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Gorgeous genic.. she's absolutely beautiful


Thanks! You need one! She's my favorite out of all my Ts. Everyone needs an A. geniculata.


----------



## los3r (Mar 1, 2015)

Gorgeous spider! I just ordered one from ken the bug guy. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 1, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Thanks! You need one! She's my favorite out of all my Ts. Everyone needs an A. geniculata.


I'm not a big fan of NW terrestrials, besides ephebopus.. but after reading all this info on a. genics and B. Albos on the boards.. I think I need to add those to my "to have" list lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 6, 2015)

Poecilotheria fasciata





 Avicularia urticans





 Avicularia urticans





 Euathlus sp. "red"





 Euathlus sp. "red"





 Brachypelma albiceps





 Avicularia purpurea





 Avicularia purpurea

Just a small pic dump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 6, 2015)

First feed since her molt. She was eager. Her colors are so intense right now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 8, 2015)

*Another Picture Dump*






 Augacephalus ezendami





 Augacephalus ezendami





 Xenesthis immanis





 Lasiodora klugi





 Grammostola iheringi





 Nhandu coloratovillosus





 Avicularia purpurea, freshly molted





 Avicularia purpurea, freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 8, 2015)

Soooooooo jealous of that iheringi. The only specimen I've seen over here was a MM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 8, 2015)

Hydrazine said:


> Soooooooo jealous of that iheringi. The only specimen I've seen over here was a MM.


Thanks! I'm in love with it. I need to get one or two more to ensure I get a female. They're a great spider. Very unique from the other grammostola I have (G. porteri & G. pulchra) though is similiar in temperament to the G. pulchra I have.


----------



## Sana (Mar 12, 2015)

You have such lovely children!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 23, 2015)

My new Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female (3"), Poecilotheria metallica female (3"), and Psalmopoeus pulcher (4") female. Happy birthday to me.

And my personal favorite-- my freshly molted Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" spiderling. Wow the colors on this T blow my mind. Click picture for larger image.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy birthday moxie! Lovely new additions! I'm jelly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 24, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Happy birthday moxie! Lovely new additions! I'm jelly


Thank you! I've had them for a while now and I'm loving them all very much. The Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is much more voracious than I thought it would be.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 25, 2015)

Pulcher...Nice!!

Love the Pamph hun!!

Great additions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GG80 (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, so many beautiful spiders. Some I hope to own someday but I still consider myself a newbie . Oh, and I fully agree on the A. geniculata. Everyone should have one.
Thanks for sharing your pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 27, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Pulcher...Nice!!
> 
> Love the Pamph hun!!
> 
> Great additions!


Thanks! I heard pulcher are the most laid back Psalmopoeus so I figured I'd start there. Plus I love the golden/orange coloration, even prettier in real life.  And yeah, that pampho is a stunner.

I need about 20 more pamphos. Or 200-- I'm not picky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 29, 2015)

Got another molt from my Grammostola iheringi. I really need to pick up two more of these, they're awesome Ts. And their legginess just makes me laugh so much.







Avicularia urticans feeding







Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" rehoused into Sterilite container.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (May 6, 2015)

Xenesthis immanis just molted and regenerated the mangled leg from last molt. Here's a pic of the last molt for comparison.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2015)

Congrats on a successfull molt. I hope my cambridgei girl regenerates her lost pedipalp whenever she molts again, too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (May 6, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Congrats on a successfull molt. I hope my cambridgei girl regenerates her lost pedipalp whenever she molts again, too


I hope so too! I'll keep my fingers crossed. But you know, Psalmopoeus are so feisty I bet she does just fine with one.


----------



## Storm76 (May 7, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I hope so too! I'll keep my fingers crossed. But you know, Psalmopoeus are so feisty I bet she does just fine with one.


Actually, currently she's totally scary cat and running into hiding immediately. Here's hope she's back to her old self whenever she decides to molt ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jun 3, 2015)

My Brachypelma emilia just molted, and I was able to confirm that she is a female. She is well over 4" now.







Freshly molted Grammostola pulchripes female.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 6, 2015)

Very pretty G. pulchripes! Gotta love the purplish highlights on the carapace and the steely blue femurs under the right light, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jun 7, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Very pretty G. pulchripes! Gotta love the purplish highlights on the carapace and the steely blue femurs under the right light, right?


I've been able to note the subtle purple/pink. But she is never out long enough to let me get a good look at her legs. She loves to bolt into the head when I pull the top off the enclosure or pick it up at all. Tarantulas can be real divas you know.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 8, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I've been able to note the subtle purple/pink. But she is never out long enough to let me get a good look at her legs. She loves to bolt into the head when I pull the top off the enclosure or pick it up at all. Tarantulas can be real divas you know.


True enough. Mine has been somewhat more in hiding and bolting into her hide lately, too. No idea what brought that up, especially since right above her enclosure is the A. geniculata and she's out all the time - and I'm rarely in the room except for sleeping obviously. Oh well...


----------



## miss moxie (Jun 24, 2015)

Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran"





 Xenesthis immanis





 Brachypelma emilia





Brachypelma emilia





Lasiodora klugi





 Nhandu coloratovillosus





 Ceratogyrus marshalli





 Ceratogyrus marshalli





 Augacephalus ezendami





 Augacephalus ezendami





 Augacephalus ezendami





 Poecilotheria fasciata

My Augacephalus ezendami are showing their adult coloration and are looking absolutely stunning! I always admired pictures of them, but seeing them in real life is even better. Can't wait for them to get bigger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow, I have 6 A. ezendami ranging from 2-3.75" and not a one looks ANYTHING like yours.   Yours seem so black, mine are gold.

Nice pics mox!  Pamph's getting some legs!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jun 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Wow, I have 6 A. ezendami ranging from 2-3.75" and not a one looks ANYTHING like yours.   Yours seem so black, mine are gold.
> 
> Nice pics mox!  Pamph's getting some legs!!


They are just wee little things. I'd say about .75". So they might go more gold when they get larger but if they don't that's fine with me. I'm digging the antique gold look of them.

And yeah, both my pamphs and xenesthis are so leggy. They look silly when they walk. 

Thanks CB! I hadn't taken any pictures in a while and I needed to feed and water them all before my surgery so I figured It'd be a good time to snap some pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 25, 2015)

Ahh, slings, that explains it....I was thrown when you said they had adult colors, which for mine was around 1.5".

Not the best eaters and super skittish mine are, growth has also been pretty slow to go with their poor appetites.   But dang, their looks TOTALLY make up for it.   Really cool species....one of the best carapaces around....they get this black area surrounding their eyes that make them almost look like they're wearing shades.   Crappy pic, but you get the idea.



Good to see ya around Moxie!   I missed ya:wink:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Jun 25, 2015)

I will say that at about 1.75-2", their feeding response improves considerably...at least all mine did.


----------



## miss moxie (Jun 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Ahh, slings, that explains it....I was thrown when you said they had adult colors, which for mine was around 1.5".
> 
> Not the best eaters and super skittish mine are, growth has also been pretty slow to go with their poor appetites.   But dang, their looks TOTALLY make up for it.   Really cool species....one of the best carapaces around....they get this black area surrounding their eyes that make them almost look like they're wearing shades.   Crappy pic, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Starting to show would be a better way of saying it. Before they were just all black, now they're starting to show gold. But I'm on a lot of oxycontin at the moment so I'll blame it on that-- just got home a few hours ago from the hospital. That is why I've been scarce lately. I had an MRI for back pain that showed a tumor in my uterus. For a few weeks I was going through a 'could be cancer' scare. But it's not, thank heavens. And I just had it removed earlier today.

Hopefully I'll be on more soon, now that all of this is mostly over. It'd be a crime to make you miss me any longer. 

I've seen their 'sunglasses' and it reminds me of P. Rufliata. Mine are still small but they aren't -too- skittish. I'm sure that will change with age, but. Not nearly as skittish as the P. fasciata slings. I do so enjoy watching them run around the deli-cup 30 times in 5 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 25, 2015)

Dang girl, you just need them to give you a bionic spine.   Glad it was just a scare, even if it resulted in getting cut...heal up and feel better hun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jun 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Dang girl, you just need them to give you a bionic spine.   Glad it was just a scare, even if it resulted in getting cut...heal up and feel better hun


See, I'm playing 'medical disaster bingo'. All I need is Appendicitis and I'll have a winner. 

Thanks, I plan on it.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree - get well soon and glad it was "only" a scare!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 13, 2015)

Get well moxie, hope you feel waaaay better, and I'm glad you're good and well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Jul 14, 2015)

Get well soon, Moxie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 18, 2015)

Psalmopoeus pulcher female, freshly molted.





 Psalmopoeus pulcher female





 Psalmopoeus pulcher female





 Psalmopoeus pulcher female






 Pamphobeteus sp. Duran 1 of 2





 Pamphobeteus sp. Duran 1 of 2





 Pamphobeteus sp. Duran 2 of 2





 Pamphobeteus sp. Duran 2 of 2






 Lasiodora klugi






 Acanthoscurria geniculata female





 Acanthoscurria geniculata female





 Acanthoscurria geniculata female





 Acanthoscurria geniculata female





 Acanthoscurria geniculata female





 Acanthoscurria geniculata female






 This little bugger was out of it's enclosure and on my hand before I knew what happened. But since they've webbed their home up so much, it's hard to get a good picture of them. Who am I to turn down an impromptu photo op? Avicularia purpurea spiderling.





 Avicularia purpurea spiderling





 Avicularia purpurea spiderling






 Freshly molted Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female





 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female; that orange on her rear is so vivid.





 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female





 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female

_*Side note:* thanks to all of you who wished me well! I appreciate it very much, and as for an update I am doing quite well now. _

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 19, 2015)

Great looking T's, especially the little purpurea fella. It's a pity I lost my female last year and all the others I had turned out male. I really need to get a new batch of them..hmm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 25, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Great looking T's, especially the little purpurea fella. It's a pity I lost my female last year and all the others I had turned out male. I really need to get a new batch of them..hmm.


Yes you do! You need six, and some braunshauseni that you take lots of pictures of for me to drool over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 26, 2015)

That GBB is pretty almost as pretty as my female! Nice purp!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 26, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Yes you do! You need six, and some braunshauseni that you take lots of pictures of for me to drool over.


You know, you could get some yourself, right?  No drooling (less messy!) and you can stare at them all day long


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 26, 2015)

viper69 said:


> That GBB is pretty almost as pretty as my female! Nice purp!!


Thanks! She is freshly molted though, so she's got a bit of an advantage at the moment.

---------- Post added 07-26-2015 at 04:59 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> You know, you could get some yourself, right?  No drooling (less messy!) and you can stare at them all day long


I wish it were that simple! I've only seen them for sale once over here, and they were sold out before I got the chance to order. I should have put them on my credit card instead of waiting for my check. But then again, I didn't expect them to sell out in two days.

Lesson learned.


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

Phormictopus cancerides





 Phormictopus cancerides






 Theraphosa stirmi





 Theraphosa stirmi





 Theraphosa stirmi

My two newest addition. The Theraphosa stirmi was sold to me as unsexed, the Phormictopus as female. I'm a little doubtful the Phormictopus is really female, I plan on trying to get pics of his/her vents. First Phormictopus though so I might be way off. I'm not sure when males begin to show their bright colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 29, 2015)

Lovely new additions you have there moxie :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

I had to take him/her out again so I could get some pics of their vent (which I still can't make heads or tails of so I'm still not sure the sex for sure), and I got to marvel over their size again. I'm astounded. They were sold as 4" but there is no way they can be that size. As you can see they're about the size of my hand, and I have large hands for a woman. 

I also managed to snap a picture of them stretching out and some pictures when I fed them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't know what to think, the ventral pics are a bit too bad of quality for my eyes to see well enough, but the T looks somewhat freshly molted with the small abdomen? So either the seller sexed by molt hence, oooorrr (considering the leggyness of that Phormictopus) it's an immature male. I don't want to take a guess with those pics, sorry. But congrats on your new additions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 30, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> I don't know what to think, the ventral pics are a bit too bad of quality for my eyes to see well enough, but the T looks somewhat freshly molted with the small abdomen? So either the seller sexed by molt hence, oooorrr (considering the leggyness of that Phormictopus) it's an immature male. I don't want to take a guess with those pics, sorry. But congrats on your new additions!


Thanks!

I just finished taking some (hopefully) better vent pics of both the cancerides and the stirmi so hopefully I will have a better idea soon.


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 26, 2015)

Brachypelma smithi slings, still tiny and fat.










Augacephalus ezendami sling, nibbling half an adult cricket piece in the second picture.





Poecilotheria fasciata juvenile, feeding.





Lasiodora klugi juvenile, drinking.





Nhandu chromatus sling, chilling in it's burrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice additions! So....how did your Stirmi and Cancerides come out Male or female?


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 2, 2017)

I rehoused my G. pulchra into a medium KK from a small one. I also gave my G. pulchripes fresh substrate and a new hide, and cleaned poop off the walls. I also gave both of them new water dishes. They're silicone soap molds! I got a tray with six molds for only a few bucks off of amazon. I love that they aren't hard to fall on, easy to clean or even disinfect in the oven if need be. I got the idea from @Ungoliant after seeing pictures of her G. pulchra's enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 2, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I love that they aren't hard to fall on, easy to clean or even disinfect in the oven if need be. I got the idea from @Ungoliant after seeing pictures of her G. pulchra's enclosures.


I haven't needed to disinfect any of the dishes so far. I just take them out once a week and hand-wash them in hot water.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I haven't needed to disinfect any of the dishes so far. I just take them out once a week and hand-wash them in hot water.


Yeah I figure it would probably never come to that, but the fact that it is a viable option makes them a great idea. You could even use silicone muffin tins and cut them to the depth you want/need for your particular needs. I gave this a lot of thought after I saw your enclosures.


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 2, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> You could even use silicone muffin tins and cut them to the depth you want/need for your particular needs. I gave this a lot of thought after I saw your enclosures.


The only thing I don't like about my silicone water dishes is that since they don't have a rigid bottom, you have to absorb the water (with a paper towel) before removing the dish. If you just try to grab the dish with tongs, the water dish flops over, and the water spills out. (My GBB would not be happy if I dumped out his water dish right next to his lair.) I don't know if I would want to go through the paper towel routine if I had a feisty baboon in there.

Next time I cut out more dishes, I will also leave a bit of a lip on the edge that can overhang the substrate.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> The only thing I don't like about my silicone water dishes is that since they don't have a rigid bottom, you have to absorb the water (with a paper towel) before removing the dish. If you just try to grab the dish with tongs, the water dish flops over, and the water spills out. (My GBB would not be happy if I dumped out his water dish right next to his lair.) I don't know if I would want to go through the paper towel routine if I had a feisty baboon in there.
> 
> Next time I cut out more dishes, I will also leave a bit of a lip on the edge that can overhang the substrate.


You could always stick a straw into the water dish and finish what they haven't.

Haha yeah I haven't run into that just yet but it does sound like a bit of a pain for sure. Maybe you could stick a sponge in there with the tweezers, let it soak up the water, then rinse the sponge out and repeat?


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 2, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Haha yeah I haven't run into that just yet but it does sound like a bit of a pain for sure. Maybe you could stick a sponge in there with the tweezers, let it soak up the water, then rinse the sponge out and repeat?


Part of the reason I use paper towels is that what is in the dish is sometimes gross, so I would much rather just throw away a nasty paper towel than rinse out a nasty sponge.

I think if I ever get anything defensive or more venomous, I will go with a disposable dish that I can gingerly reach in and grab with tongs, water and all.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Part of the reason I use paper towels is that what is in the dish is sometimes gross, so I would much rather just throw away a nasty paper towel than rinse out a nasty sponge.
> 
> I think if I ever get anything defensive or more venomous, I will go with a disposable dish that I can gingerly reach in and grab with tongs, water and all.


That makes sense. I know someone who used to use those tiny sauce-size 'deli' cups for their Ts. They'd just take it out and put in a new one. I wouldn't go through that hassle for most Ts but definitely for some of the feistier OWs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 6, 2017)

I got some new plastic enclosure jars and decided to rehouse my B. albiceps that was in an old deli cup. It was heavy duty plastic so it was hard to open and the lid was white plastic. These jars are 20 oz. capacity with a screw top lid and are totally clear. So far I'm really liking them.

I also got a dymo label maker so I could try out this whole 'professional' thing.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 8, 2017)

New additions: Brachypelma auratum male & female. What a big boy! I was glad to catch him drinking after his trip to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 8, 2017)

Some better pictures of my B. auratum male and female now that they've settled a bit. I also fed them both. The female's cricket fell into the water but that didn't stop her from grabbing it up! Then finally, some pictures of a couple new C. versicolor I got in addition to the auratum pair.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 10, 2017)

Fed my B. auratum lady a wax worm today, trying to fatten her up. I've never used wax worms before but I got a sampler of wax worms, super worms, meal worms, and mighty meal worms with my order of mini mealworms for my Caribena versicolor slings. I fed aforementioned mini mealworms to all of my versi slings today, and here are two pictures of them eating! So tiny.

I also caught my auratum girl using her hide for the first time today! I also caught my male auratum drinking again. I love to snap pics of drinking Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Aug 12, 2017)

Those auratum are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 12, 2017)

Olan said:


> Those auratum are beautiful!


Thanks! I'm hoping to breed them when he matures. It'd be my first breeding project.


----------



## Troopermk2 (Aug 12, 2017)

Ive just looked through all 5 pages of spider pics and my god they all look amazing, what type of camera did/do you use for them? they all look super high quality


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 12, 2017)

Troopermk2 said:


> Ive just looked through all 5 pages of spider pics and my god they all look amazing, what type of camera did/do you use for them? they all look super high quality


Pff, the pictures from the first 3 pages were from an iPhone 5s, and the more recent ones are taken with an iPhone 6s plus. Nothing fancy about that! To be fair, apple does put decent cameras into their phones. I also like the fact that the camera lens is at the top corner so I can turn it upside down and get some good low-angle shots without much difficulty.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 16, 2017)

New additions! It just so happened that two order deliveries coincided today. The one order got pushed back two weeks when the seller had a family emergency to deal with, and the other I ordered on Monday. I received 2 female A. geniculata, both about 3.25" and a N. chromatus sling as well as a P. cancerides sling as freebies to make up for the two week delay. The other order was for a female G. iheringi.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 16, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> New additions: Brachypelma auratum male & female. What a big boy! I was glad to catch him drinking after his trip to me.


Did you buy that pair from Casey?  If so you just barely beat me to it.  Luckily Rick McJimsey had a pair that I bought the next day.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 16, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Did you buy that pair from Casey?  If so you just barely beat me to it.  Luckily Rick McJimsey had a pair that I bought the next day.


Nope, bought them from Rick.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 17, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Nope, bought them from Rick.


Ha, go figure.  Hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am mine!


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 17, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Ha, go figure.  Hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am mine!


I sure am, they're both beautiful Ts.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 17, 2017)

My order from cold blood got here today. 8 N. chromatus slings (not pictured because they all are about the size of ants and have hid themselves in their sphagnum) and 4 P. regalis slings.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gloomcookie (Aug 19, 2017)

I love how you keep your slings. I just picked up a few artists jars from hobby lobby for some future Avicularia. I did the holes like you did on yours and they turned out great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 19, 2017)

Gloomcookie said:


> I love how you keep your slings. I just picked up a few artists jars from hobby lobby for some future Avicularia. I did the holes like you did on yours and they turned out great


Thanks! I'm glad I could help. I do love those 1000ml hobby lobby jars, I just wish they had a translucent lid so I could see if there was a spider lurking on the lid. But now I've found these new canisters from snapware that are round and perfectly clear, and have a translucent lid that you can snap shut rather than unscrew and rescrew. I'm using the smallest (34 oz.) for my Poecilotheria slings and will transfer my Caribena into them when they get bigger.

They even make really big ones! They are more expensive than the 1000 ml. artist jars, but the lid makes it worth it to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 25, 2017)

I've added four Ybyrapora diversipes spiderlings (1.5"), two Monocentropus balfouri spiderlings (2"), and one Hapalopus sp. Columbia large spiderling freebie (.25") to my collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm jealous about the M balfouri.  That may be my next aquisition.  More pictures!


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TyjTheMighty (Aug 26, 2017)

Lol so I've recently modelled my new versicolor slings' enclosures after yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 26, 2017)

TyjTheMighty said:


> Lol so I've recently modelled my new versicolor slings' enclosures after yours


Haha, wow that's flattering! I hope it works for you as much as it's been working for me.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 29, 2017)

I am literally blown away by the color on these Y. diversipes. I can't get enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm actually really enjoying this freebie (Hapalopus sp. Columbia large) more than I thought I would! This is the smallest tarantula I've ever seen readily attack a dropped feeder.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 31, 2017)

When you drop a feeder on your T and they just sit still and pretend not to exist, and you're reminded why you always pre-kill for slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gloomcookie (Sep 1, 2017)

I always love your housing for your T's....Btw what species is the black one in the heart water dish?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 1, 2017)

Gloomcookie said:


> I always love your housing for your T's....Btw what species is the black one in the heart water dish?


Well thank you! That is a Phormictopus cancerides sling, it's really cute-- all legs.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (Sep 2, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Well thank you! That is a Phormictopus cancerides sling, it's really cute-- all legs.





miss moxie said:


> Well thank you! That is a Phormictopus cancerides sling, it's really cute-- all legs.


Yes! Do you make T inspired people housing?! I'm thinking heart shaped hot tubs...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 2, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Yes! Do you make T inspired people housing?! I'm thinking heart shaped hot tubs...


Totally! You should see my bedroom. I covered the hardwood floors in couple feet of coconut fiber so if I fall while climbing the walls I don't hurt myself. There's a lot of cobwebs. It's really quite the masterpiece.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Leila (Sep 2, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Totally! You should see my bedroom. I covered the hardwood floors in couple feet of coconut fiber so if I fall while climbing the walls I don't hurt myself.



Maybe I should do this with my front porch steps so I don't break a leg the next time I fall down them. :wideyed: 

Always the best ideas with you, mox!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 8, 2017)

My Caribena, Ybyrapora, and Monocentropus slings/juveniles have all been busy with their webbing which I adore! Watching a tarantula web up their enclosure is always so fascinating to me, because it's literally their creation. I make their enclosure, give them the cork bark, fake plants, substrate--whatever. But they're the ones who utilize it and really make it theirs. Even my tiny Hapalopus sp. Columbia large sling is doing a bit of webbing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serpyderpy (Sep 8, 2017)

I really, really like the faux plants that you add to your enclosures. They provide some level of eye-candy without being very overbearing and over the top, plus they look super cute! Your tarantulas all look so well cared for and healthy. It makes me feel all fuzzy inside.

I do have to ask though, are those pink, tessellated 'bowls' actually from those silicone tray like things where you can use them to make ice cubes or other funky little things like tiny puddings or buns? Because it's a clever idea if so and I may end up knicking the idea in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 8, 2017)

Serpyderpy said:


> I do have to ask though, are those pink, tessellated 'bowls' actually from those silicone tray like things where you can use them to make ice cubes or other funky little things like tiny puddings or buns? Because it's a clever idea if so and I may end up knicking the idea in the future.


I can't speak for @miss moxie, but silicone molds make great water dishes.

I cut up some silicone treat molds from Michaels, which is about 3" in diameter. (I bet the people at Michaels have no idea what I am doing with them -- it's definitely not baking.)

If possible, bury it so that the water is roughly flush with the substrate, which makes it easier for the tarantula to drink. (Next time I cut these, I'll leave a bit of the lip to overlap the substrate to help prevent the substrate from wicking water out.)

With hard water dishes, I sometimes worried that if a tarantula fell on the raised edge, too much force would be concentrated on a narrow, rigid area, increasing the risk of injury. However, these are soft, so even if the tarantula fell onto the edge of the dish, it would just bend and absorb the energy of the fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 8, 2017)

Serpyderpy said:


> I really, really like the faux plants that you add to your enclosures. They provide some level of eye-candy without being very overbearing and over the top, plus they look super cute! Your tarantulas all look so well cared for and healthy. It makes me feel all fuzzy inside.


Aw thank you!! I really care about my tarantulas so I want them to be healthy and "happy." They might not feel happy like we do, but safe & well-fed probably come close for them. While the fake plants are definitely there for my aesthetic pleasure, I've never had an Avic/relative-genera not incorporate the leaves or petals into their webbing and web-tubes.



Serpyderpy said:


> I do have to ask though, are those pink, tessellated 'bowls' actually from those silicone tray like things where you can use them to make ice cubes or other funky little things like tiny puddings or buns? Because it's a clever idea if so and I may end up knicking the idea in the future.


Yup! I got the idea after seeing @Ungoliant use them. The silicone ice trays actually make great bowls for the tiniest of slings. They're soft to minimize fall damage, and they can be thrown into the oven and baked if the need ever arose or you wanted to sterilize them before introducing them to a new enclosure after using them in a different enclosure. .....*and* they can be really pretty or cute too! I told you I have an aesthetic. So far they're the bees knees.



Ungoliant said:


> I cut up some silicone treat molds from Michaels, which is about 3" in diameter. (I bet the people at Michaels have no idea what I am doing with them -- it's definitely not baking.)


I like that they come in so many different sizes! Right now I've got teensy ones for my smallest slings, some medium ones for my juveniles, and large ones for the sub/adults. From silicone soap/chocolate/ice molds to silicone cup cake liners, there's pretty much a silicone mold for every size except for the jumbo Ts.



Ungoliant said:


> With hard water dishes, I sometimes worried that if a tarantula fell on the raised edge, too much force would be concentrated on a narrow, rigid area, increasing the risk of injury. However, these are soft, so even if the tarantula fell onto the edge of the dish, it would just bend and absorb the energy of the fall.


That was the first thought that came into my head when I saw yours the first time-- the lower-impact of silicone versus ceramic or plastic. If -I- had my druthers, I'd pick falling onto a tractor-tire over falling onto a bath-tub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 8, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I like that they come in so many different sizes! Right now I've got teensy ones for my smallest slings, some medium ones for my juveniles, and large ones for the sub/adults. From silicone soap/chocolate/ice molds to silicone cup cake liners, there's pretty much a silicone mold for every size except for the jumbo Ts.


There is a dome-shaped one (for pops) that I can use _twice_ in sling enclosures. I cut the bottom out and use that as a water dish, and then I use the remaining piece as a hide (not that _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ will use one).












Enclosure for Acanthoscurria geniculata Sling



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 8, 2017
__ 3
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
enclosure
genicula
geniculata
male
sling
whitebanded tarantula




						The water dish and hide were cut from the same silicone candy mold from Michaels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serpyderpy (Sep 10, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I cut up some silicone treat molds from Michaels, which is about 3" in diameter. (I bet the people at Michaels have no idea what I am doing with them -- it's definitely not baking.)





miss moxie said:


> Yup! I got the idea after seeing @Ungoliant use them. The silicone ice trays actually make great bowls for the tiniest of slings. They're soft to minimize fall damage, and they can be thrown into the oven and baked if the need ever arose or you wanted to sterilize them before introducing them to a new enclosure after using them in a different enclosure. .....*and* they can be really pretty or cute too! I told you I have an aesthetic. So far they're the bees knees.


Awh man, I just looked at that Michaels store and it's USA only. Those little leaf silicone trays looks adorable and I bet they'd look great in a terrarium, too! I don't know if I have any baking stores near me that'd sell something that cute. To be fair, though, none of my animals really need a drinking dish on the account that they may drown and they get their moisture through other means, though my snail might be a bit more pleased if I get them a softer bathing dish.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 10, 2017)

Serpyderpy said:


> Awh man, I just looked at that Michaels store and it's USA only. Those little leaf silicone trays looks adorable and I bet they'd look great in a terrarium, too! I don't know if I have any baking stores near me that'd sell something that cute. To be fair, though, none of my animals really need a drinking dish on the account that they may drown and they get their moisture through other means, though my snail might be a bit more pleased if I get them a softer bathing dish.


You can buy them on Amazon. X X X -- Here are a few examples I found on Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 13, 2017)

Big post this time! In order of appearance:

Caribena versicolor sling, before and after their molt.
Caribena versicolor sling, size comparison with a sling that hasn't molted yet.
Caribena versicolor sling, after molt.
Grammostola iheringi, sub-adult female.
Grammostola pulchra, juvenile female.
Grammostola pulchripes, sub-adult female.
Phormictopus cancerides, sling.
Pamphobeteus antinous, slings.
Pamphobeteus sp. "Insignis", sling.
Pamphobeteus sp. "Costa", slings.
Nhandu chromatus, sling.


----------



## Gloomcookie (Sep 13, 2017)

Very Nice! I love feeding day  Lovely T's, & that G. Pulchra is a beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 13, 2017)

Gloomcookie said:


> Very Nice! I love feeding day  Lovely T's, & that G. Pulchra is a beauty


I can't take credit for her beauty, she's just a natural stunner! But thanks all the same, I'm pretty proud of her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Sep 13, 2017)

Dang, that's a nice collection of Pamphos.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 13, 2017)

Olan said:


> Dang, that's a nice collection of Pamphos.


Thank you!! Pamphobeteus is one of my favorite genera.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Olan (Sep 16, 2017)

What is that little bugger? A Monocentropus?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 17, 2017)

Olan said:


> What is that little bugger? A Monocentropus?


Yep, M. balfouri juvie. I've got two and love them both. Even though they aren't cream-colored yet they're still beautiful. I'm already convinced I need a communal someday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## miss moxie (Sep 17, 2017)

It's been four, nearly five, days since C. versicolor 01 molted so I went ahead and fed them. I'm thinking they're about 0.8" in size right now. C. versicolor 02 has molted as well just a couple hours ago.

I know, it seems convenient that 01 molted and then 02 molted, but I'm actually assigning them numbers now, as they molt, because I forgot when I printed out their labels initially.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 21, 2017)

G. porteri, female, eating a wax worm.
C. versicolor sling, eating a baby meal worm it dragged up from the floor of it's enclosure. Strong little baby!
L. klugi, suspect male, looking pretty obviously in pre-molt. If looks wasn't enough, he snubbed an offered meal. I also got a picture of his foot resting on the water and demonstrating their hydrophobic qualities.
G. iheringi, female, eating a wax worm.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 24, 2017)

Freshly molted male B. auratum. What a big, handsome boy! Phew, total stunner.
Female B. auratum. Also a big girl! Great eater too, she's always ready to eat and I'm ready to fatten her up. I noticed what looks to be like some sort of exuviae issue on the joint of her one front leg though. Doesn't seem to get in her way at all.
Shy female A. geniculata, poking her legs out for food.
Look who's in pre-molt? My very fat Pamphobeteus sp. "Costa"! Excited to see how much size they'll put on.
Poecilotheria regalis 04 getting their first meal after molting, a yummy wax worm! I can already see hints of purple on this little one and am so excited.
Poecilotheria regalis 02 out to show off their new skin, and comparing their new size to P. regalis 01 (aka Sassy) who hasn't molted yet. What a difference! @cold blood

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 24, 2017)

Man I haven't raised pokie slings in almost a year.. pics like these make me want more..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2017)

Monocentropus balfouri juvenile has made some interesting subterranean renovations. 
Caribena versicolor babies are too cute for their own good! 
LOOK AT THESE HUNGRY P. REGALIS BABIES! They're clearly starving and I'm a monster! 
Pamphobeteus sp. "Costa" looking really pretty after their molt.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 2, 2017)

Caught my G. iheringi stretching and thought maybe she had molted. But no, she is just stretching for fun.
My handsome B. auratum male got his first meal since he molted! It's been 14 days and he took two wax worms.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 5, 2017)

Uh oh! Scorpion pictures in the tarantula pictures forum!  I figured it's fine, considering this is definitely a mostly tarantula-oriented picture thread.


B. jacksoni scorpling.
C. gracilis communal, 3 females & 2 males.
P. regalis spiderling, obviously starving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 8, 2017)

Hapalopus sp. Columbia Large spiderling eating for the first time after molting.
Pamphobeteus sp. "Costa" 02 post-molt, and then their first post-molt meal. Where they completely mixed the wax worm and bit the sphagnum.  But later on they took a small mealworm. 
G. porteri female, eating a superworm!
P. regalis spiderlings. P. regalis 01 (aka Sassy) finally molted! The last to do so. Yesterday she showed me naught but her bum and today s/he finally crept out to stretch out those new limbs. P. regalis 02 also showed me their bum while eating. Very cute bum! 9/10 on the bum cuteness scale.
All three of my Pamphobeteus antinous slings are heavy as HECK in pre-molt! Expecting them to pop tomorrow or the day after. Excited to see what size they put on. Look how fat!
C. gracilis female, out and about. I went to check on them today and all I could see was that one little claw! 
B. jacksoni scorpling 01 ate for me today! They're soooo beautiful!


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 9, 2017)

Look who threw his or her first threat pose (in my care anyway). Too bad s/he's too cute and little to be too scary.

Fat little Y. diversipes sling looks to be in pre-molt.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 23, 2017)

My newest addition! Poecilotheria striata, what a big girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BC1579 (Oct 27, 2017)

I like your water dish. Is that silicone?


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

What's in there? Poecilotheria striata female! She finally made her home in that cork round after spending two days setting up a home in one of the enclosure's corners. I was for sure she'd never use that cork bark but she finally did, which I'm glad for. I think she'll feel more secure in the cork round.
Two new enclosures for my pair of P. metallica slings. One already molted, but I could tell it was in pre-molt when I unpacked it. It had a huge booty and immediately hid itself away.
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis juvenile! Sooo cute! I picked up a couple slings, one of each just to try them out, and I already feel like I need more! So beautiful, and he or she is actually pretty active.
Female Chilobrachys sp. "Vietnam Blue". Not sure if I'd ever see her out again, so I made sure to grab a couple good pictures first. She threat posed as soon as she climbed out of the catch cup, sassy girl!
Holothele incei Gold, a freebie spiderling with my latest order. So beautiful!
Female Harpactira cafreriana, shy girl.
Handsome L. klugi boy! Pretty sure he's a male from vent, but he tore up his last molt so I couldn't confirm. I rehoused him into a better enclosure after his recent molt.
Look who surprised me with a molt! G. pulchripes girl! She literally just ate two weeks ago.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> I like your water dish. Is that silicone?


Which one? I use silicone trays/molds for a lot of my enclosures though, so most likely yes it is.


----------



## BC1579 (Oct 28, 2017)

The pink one in the last pic.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> The pink one in the last pic.


Yup. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LCNYEAG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice. I am a little bit jealous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 3, 2017)

P. regalis juvenile on the prowl.
G. iheringi female surprised me with a molt! Then she surprised me by bolting when I added water to her substrate. Look at those legs! Phew she's a stunner. The good news of her bolting meant I got to see her fangs are nice and dark so she'll be ready for a meal soon.
P. metallica spiderling, 1 of 2. Both of these guys are out quite often! I'm so impressed with them. I can see the one out right now.
C. gracilis female, out and about and looking cute.
P. cancerides spiderling just molted the other day. Navy blue bean!
O. aureotibialis spiderling has made themselves a little hidey hole.
And so has my Chilobrachys sp. "Vietnam Blue" female! Her colors are so subtle, but so beautiful.


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## miss moxie (Nov 4, 2017)

Yum Yum! B. auratum male eating a hornworm!
G. pulchripes female's first meal after molting; a nice and hydrating hornworm, mmmm.
P. reduncus spiderling, the first pictures I managed to snag of this little cutie. Think they might molt soon, or maybe they're just fat.
P. striata, adult female, eating a big fat hornworm as her second meal with me. This definitely fattened her up nicely. A couple minutes after the very last pictures were taken, I watched her come up from her cork tube and throw out a ball of substrate along with the bolus. Tidy girl can't have trash in her condo right?


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 29, 2017)

N. chromatus spiderlings, managed to see quite a few of them out and about during this recent feeding.
N. incei juvenile, so cute! Nibbling a wee dubia.
B. auratum female looks like she needs a molt soon.
B. auratum male still looking handsome.
H. petersii male, nomming a roach.
P. imperator male, ran around with their food while eating it.


----------



## Thistles (Nov 29, 2017)

I just wanna say I love your avatar with those long suffering cats

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 29, 2017)

Thistles said:


> I just wanna say I love your avatar with those long suffering cats









 2.0.0 Felis catus

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Thistles (Nov 29, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> 2.0.0 Felis catus


One looks like he’s seen this before and the other looks slightly worried. They’re very handsome!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 3, 2017)

Feeding time for my female P. striata!


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 3, 2017)

C. gracilis female eating a small dubia roach.
One of my M. balfouri juveniles molted and got their sexy black stockings!
This little P. regalis sling is bold as brass! I walked ten feet with it's enclosure, opened up the lid, and was able to take pictures of them without them bolting! Thanks buddy, you're looking cute and in need of a rehouse soon...
Water splashed up on my P. imperator male and it looked like he was crying!


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## miss moxie (Dec 8, 2017)

Poecilotheria striata female


----------

